# Sketchup output full-size



## Steve Maskery (20 Jun 2007)

Hi all,
I'm tearing my hair out. It's while since I used SU and I think I've lost a few grey cells since then.

I have drawn some simple knob outlines and I want to print them out full-size on A4. I can't for the life of me get it to print them out at a sensible size and position. They are either scaled 1:2 or else printed out over 50 sheets!

How do I set this up please. I'm sure I've done it before with no problems (or that might have been when I used Acad). Happy to output to a JPG or to Layout, but what I want is a full-size printout on A4.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## mr (20 Jun 2007)

Drawing knob outlines with sketchup? What is this high tech schoolboy crudity  
Sorry couldn't resist. Getting coat now. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## Jake (20 Jun 2007)

I think, from memory, you just adjust the view on screen to what you want and then export to jpg. The jpg replicates the screen view. If that helps?


----------



## RobertMP (20 Jun 2007)

You can't print to scale unless you are in parallel view not perspective according to the help file.

When you click print there are output scale option on the print dialogue screen.

Never actually tried to print to scale myself though


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Jun 2007)

RobertMP":3vurc7j8 said:


> You can't print to scale unless you are in parallel view not perspective according to the help file.
> 
> When you click print there are output scale option on the print dialogue screen.



Yes I am in parallel. My point is that the scale options don't do what I expect them to do.

But thanks anyway.


S


----------



## RobertMP (20 Jun 2007)

Tried it now.

It seems to put in an initial page size based on the screen proportions. I resized the window to the rough proportions of an A4 sheet and it was easy then to get it to print on just one sheet at full size by changing the zoom.

Print settings


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Jun 2007)

Hi Robert,
Yes, what you have there is exactly what I would expect, but it's not what I am actually getting.
I'll have another go this evening.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nick W (20 Jun 2007)

What everyone else has said:
Parallel projection from one of the orthographic viewpoints
Printer paper set to a suitable orientation
Print Preview...
Turn off Fit to page
Turn off Use model extents
Set Scale to 1 = 1 (or 2 = 2 etc)
Hit OK to check the preview
Hit print... to get hard copy


----------

